# Spring Leagues?



## Footbollah (Mar 19, 2019)

I just learned that South Bay PDL will not be running this year. What spring leagues are other clubs doing in the South Bay/LA/SFV area?


----------



## jpeter (Mar 19, 2019)

Fallout for the galaxy sb breakup I guess?

Didn't state age groups so I assume younger?

Kind of late in the process but try

PSSLU Spring League : 
https://events.gotsport.com/forms/app/Default.aspx?eventid=71416&fbclid=IwAR3dTsMroffYYyNDjZH-GSk_CwGIgAVTZckvN3W_7_aqJh6Vld4uf7jQmVA







HPFL Spring League  but they might have already started 
https://events.gotsport.com/forms/app/Default.aspx?EventID=72492&fbclid=IwAR3QBKeLeFAHvRmN2LK6ykTZSl-0wSiIW-vOLrX04o45hi--5uXpipSXp6Q


----------



## Eric the Actor (Mar 19, 2019)

Footbollah said:


> I just learned that South Bay PDL will not be running this year. What spring leagues are other clubs doing in the South Bay/LA/SFV area?


I do not see anything on South Bay PDL Website.  Do you have link or something that you can share showing that it is not running this year?


----------



## Barse Alona (Mar 19, 2019)

We're in the same boat. Small club, west side, did the SBPDL in previous years. I'm putting together a list of spring leagues for our coaches, which I'll share once I have it done.


----------



## Footbollah (Mar 19, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Fallout for the galaxy sb breakup I guess?
> 
> Didn't state age groups so I assume younger?
> 
> Kind of late in the process


I'm guessing yes; yes, 2005 and below; and yes--it's late, and most other spring leagues I've found have already started.


----------



## Footbollah (Mar 19, 2019)

Eric the Actor said:


> I do not see anything on South Bay PDL Website.  Do you have link or something that you can share showing that it is not running this year?


Our team registered, got a confirmation, then last night got this e-mail:

Good evening,

Unfortunately we have had to cancel SBPDL 2019 due to some unforeseen circumstances that make it unfeasible to go forward with running the league this year. We deeply apologize for this and hope that it will not cause too much inconvenience. 

The league will return in 2020 and we hope to see you then!

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me via email or by phone at [phone deleted for privacy].  

Thank-you for your understanding.

Sam Croucher.​Blake George (who had run it in prior years and left LAGSB for Steel) and Tim Summiel (at Steel--not sure if he was involved in SBPDL or LAGSB before) are still listed as contacts for SBPDL. I don't think I've run across Sam Croucher before.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 19, 2019)

Check out WLA5 leagues.  Great 5v5 games in a street soccer format.  

Www.wla-fb5.com


----------



## Art (Mar 19, 2019)

So cal futbol circuit


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Mar 20, 2019)

jpeter said:


> HPFL Spring League  but they might have already started
> https://events.gotsport.com/forms/app/Default.aspx?EventID=72492&fbclid=IwAR3QBKeLeFAHvRmN2LK6ykTZSl-0wSiIW-vOLrX04o45hi--5uXpipSXp6Q


HPFL is best bet for south bay/LA area.  I think you can join even if league has already started...reach out to German at the link above.  Nice turf fields, reasonable price.  Downside is that schedules are not posted until mid-week for the weekend's games.  I think PSSLU is a similar league but a little further southeast.


----------

